# Do you have enough guns?



## Seneca

I may have reached that point where I have the gun thing sorted out. I really can't see where I need another gun.

I know that gun sales have really taken off over the past few years and yet...I'm not part of making that happen. Just curious if anyone else has managed to get everything on their bucket list checked off? It seem I have.. :encouragement:

I still see guns that I think are interesting and might like to own, yet I've become quite good at rationalize myself out of buying them.


----------



## baldman

Not yet there's still four weapons on my wish list.


----------



## Kauboy

I've got enough to supply each family member with a long arm and a side arm, and one extra to arm another if needed.

Not that the 4 or 8 year old will be carrying their own guns... but we've got enough for when they grow up.


----------



## 8301

To the point where I recently sold several guns that I felt were redundant. 

I don't believe in keeping safe queens, that combined with my focusing on a select few calibers I'm comfortable with the selection I now have.


----------



## Coastie dad

I have enough to arm the family members I TRUST to be armed. But I've noticed I'm balancing the idea of practical vs wanted. And it's not always the out come I'd like.


----------



## SOCOM42

I reached the rational limit a long time ago.

The only ones that I would go for are crew served types, bigger than the ones I already have.

As it is, a pain in the ass to maintain all of them.

I repaired and returned three today to their owners.

Working on them is almost an every day affair, seeing it is how I make a living.

Redundancy? I am guilty of that in many ways, example, twelve M-1 Garand's, six in 30 cal. and six in 7.62 NATO.

ALL are like new, TE's 1 or better. Two "D's" in that mix.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I'm Good.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I passed "need" two decades ago.
I passed "want" a decade ago.

I'm good.

As an example, I have things like a nickle plated 1921 Colt Police Positive Special in 32/20. ::clapping::


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Necessity is covered, wishlist isn't.


----------



## Chipper

Yeah, they keep coming out with cool new stuff. That really doesn't do anything different then what I already have. I'm good.


----------



## Camel923

That dam boating accident on Lake Erie where I lost all my firearms while fishing is going to make me start over again. Just so my wife knows that.


----------



## sideKahr

Enough for what? To bring home a turkey; yes. To go to the movies; yes. To answer the door at 2AM; yes. For SHTF; probably not.


----------



## Seneca

looks like I'm in good company...

I've finally got the guns I want, some of them took years to acquire. I went around the right price poor condition, great condition too high a price bush for a very long time just to buy a decent Marlin Camp45.


----------



## Stick

As to the question, I never expect that to be the case in my lifetime.


----------



## Plumbum

I do need another 12ga shotgun more suitable for hunting and I would like a realy powerful truck stoppning SHTF long range rifle like a .338, other then that is more wanting then needing for me on the gun front.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I'm doing good for now,my safe hasn't gone through the floor,yet! I do want an 8mm Remington magnum though.


----------



## Smitty901

You will not know if you have enough, until it is over. That is a bad time to find out you did not.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Right now there are 4 on my wishlist. I'd like to get a full size 9mm (looking at a Smith SDV9mm or a Taurus PT92), 4-6 inch .357 (ruger GP-100 or a S&W new or used), a medium to large caliber rifle that can be used to take game deer size or higher, and lastly I'd like to have a 2nd conceal carry option pretty much going to be a smith and wesson shield in .40.


Damn looking at my list I'm becoming a smith and wesson fanboy lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine

A-SHTF I will get more from the friendly neighborhood UN folks...or the nice unconstitutional guberment collection guys


----------



## txmarine6531

I'd like to have another AR15 and another full size pistol. Probably get another Canik to match the one I have. Other than that, the other guns I want aren't needed, just wanted. Only thing NEEDED is ammo ammo ammo. I'm nowhere near comfortable with the numbers I have now.


----------



## 6811

I'm working on safe number 2. Still a lot of "wants" to be acquired.


----------



## New guy 101

Nope, not enough yet. Like Maine...I suspect if SHTF any time soon...I will be practicing battlefield scavaging....but I'm working on my list slowly but surely...Got $1,000 saved towards my next purchase.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooosie

I'm long past need , I running on want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Holliday

mooosie said:


> I'm long past need , I running on want!


Me too! I passed need a very long time ago but will NEVER pass want! there are still hundreds of handguns, rifles and shotguns I WANT..

I just traded my XD9 for an M&P Shield 9mm today.. cant wait to get a new CC holster for it.


----------



## Quip

txmarine6531 said:


> I'd like to have another AR15 and another full size pistol. Probably get another Canik to match the one I have. Other than that, the other guns I want aren't needed, just wanted. Only thing NEEDED is ammo ammo ammo. I'm nowhere near comfortable with the numbers I have now.


I picked up another AR today. Got the full sized hand gun last month. I wanted 2 full size that would share mags.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Enough guns? That's like bragging about having too much sex! As soon as you do there will be a line of guys a mile long waiting to punch you in the pecker and swap places.....


----------



## SGT E

I got enough AR's to supply a Gulf War Era Infantry Platoon.....Basic load of ammo for said platoon for a year every day


What else do you want?


I do 900 RPM LEGAL...Don't you?

Guns and Ammo ain't everything but I sure as hell have no worries in that respect! Food and shelter either!


----------



## csi-tech

I am in pretty good shape. I went after auto loaders, high capacity magazines and ammo a few years ago. I have been buying the things that will likely be available for a long time now. Handguns, shotguns bolt rifles etc.


----------



## jnichols2

I probably have too many pistols. But I'll wait till November to sell any. Their value may take a sudden increase.
No matter what, I'll keep a couple of Glocks for SHTF.

I should probably get a quiet mode pellet rifle for SHTF.
Good for taking small game on the quiet. Also, I don't want to eat a squirrel taken with an AR-15.


----------



## mooosie

Shoot the squirrel in the head , they are easier to skin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk

I am good and I do not believe in safe queens...all of mine are shooters.::rambo::


----------



## SDF880

Good here! Dabbling with higher power air rifles and some other interesting things!


----------



## Boss Dog

I have what I need but, there's always something out there that whispers my name when I get too close.


----------



## A Watchman

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Snocam

I have bought 4 in the last few months. Mainly to upgrade our modest arsenal. We are good for now.Focusing primarily on stocking up on bullets and accessories.


----------



## Targetshooter

There is two more guns I would like to have ,, 9mm ,, 223 ,, brand ? still looking style,, 9mm in a 1911 ,, 223 in a AR .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I have all the roles covered. Constantly thinking about backing each of them up once over (two is one and one is none.)

Slowly getting to that place. Once I am there I think I'll be happy.

I have one AR that is sort of my "prize" rifle and a couple of pistols for carry. 

The rest are just for SHTF purposes to fill out all the various roles. 

Not sure I'd have this many guns if I weren't a prepper. Maybe just the one AR and a bolt gun and a couple Glocks if I wasn't a prepper.


----------



## Denton

I thought I had enough, but as it turns out, I feel that I neeeeeeeed this one:

.50 Beowulf® - alexanderarms.com


----------



## Mad Trapper

A good .22 LR, a good large cal pistol, a good pump/auto 12 ga, a small cal accurate bolt, a large cal accurate bolt, an accurate semi-large cal same cal as the bolt.

That should cover most things. Maybe some extra barrels for the pump gun. 

Whoops, forgot a few cap and flintlocks.

Double woops, 17-25 cal air rifles and a Quackenbush .458


----------



## Doc Holliday

Boss Dog said:


> I have what I need but, there's always something out there that whispers my name when I get too close.


I wish they would only whisper my name when I got close.... They seem to scream like freaking banshees when I get close!
I was in a sportsmans store the other day and I could hardly hear with all the screaming in my head.. there was a Marlin 1895LTD 45-70 with a 24" octagon barrel making noise like a bull horn. The only thing that stopped me was the price tag $1200.00 :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> I thought I had enough, but as it turns out, I feel that I neeeeeeeed this one:
> 
> .50 Beowulf® - alexanderarms.com


No for me as well as I need this one in addition to a few more.

NEMO Omen .300 Win. Mag. Review - Guns & Ammo


----------



## MI.oldguy

All I want is one more,a full size 9mm to replace my aging Firestar+13.Star has been out of business for about two decades or more and,there are few parts out there except a fella that will machine a firing pin or extractor.not that it has broken anything for the 25+years I have owned and shot the snot out of but,something newer would be nice.magazines are a non issue,a modded Taurus 92,Beretta 92 series or a Sig p-226 are easily adaptable as the mag latch hole only has to be re-located.
We really do have all the other firearms we need.thinking of a Smith something or Taurus Pt 92,(I do have spare mags for that)a Sig or some other handguns are way too pricey for my income.


----------



## Seneca

I went with the Beretta 92 FS (M9) for my Full sized 9mm. I liked it so much that a while later picked up 92 INOX. They are like salt and pepper...


----------



## Doc Holliday

Picked up another one today (M&P Shield 9mm) and still dont think I have enough :68:


----------



## 1895gunner

Doc Holliday said:


> Me too! I passed need a very long time ago but will NEVER pass want! there are still hundreds of handguns, rifles and shotguns I WANT..
> 
> I just traded my XD9 for an M&P Shield 9mm today.. cant wait to get a new CC holster for it.


Doc, I'm right there with you. I may never pass the "WANT" stage however now that I'm in retirement I don't have much more "NEED" than what I have already collected. However there are still some Marlins I'd like to add to the stable.

1895gunner


----------



## Doc Holliday

1895gunner said:


> Doc, I'm right there with you. I may never pass the "WANT" stage however now that I'm in retirement I don't have much more "NEED" than what I have already collected. However there are still some Marlins I'd like to add to the stable.
> 
> 1895gunner


Gunner, I still *WANT* your collection of lever guns!!!!! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Hemi45

If I never bought another I'd be happy/satisfied with what I have but there will be others. Of that, I am certain!


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Nope I'm not even close. I have about 6 more specific guns I would like to acquire. I find myself currently putting together "rebuild kits" for each of my current firearms.


----------



## redhawk

Seneca said:


> I went with the Beretta 92 FS (M9) for my Full sized 9mm. I liked it so much that a while later picked up 92 INOX. They are like salt and pepper...


I have a Beretta 92FS in INOX also and it is a helluva gun, replaced the factory plastic panels with some wood ones (Walnut), I also have a Ruger SR9, both great and reliable shooters...JM2C


----------



## Smitty901

Hillary heading to WH I am buying more. Then selling my stock in weapons companies. 
The 92FS street version of the M9 is one of the few foreign made hand guns I own. The FS92 is an outstanding full size 9mm. And a much better weapon than a glock.


----------



## chocks141

let's see, I have bolt guns in enough configuration and calibers to address anything from prairie dogs to elephants.
a few ARs, more hand guns that I can carry, so I am to the point where I am upgrading.
Right now I am chasing the elusive 357/38/9mm Ruger Blackhawk with a 4 5/8 barrel.


----------



## Seneca

redhawk said:


> I have a Beretta 92FS in INOX also and it is a helluva gun, replaced the factory plastic panels with some wood ones (Walnut), I also have a Ruger SR9, both great and reliable shooters...JM2C


My 92FS INOX came with the soft Hogue grips that are pretty nice, I thought about replacing them, but the Hogue's seemed to fit the stainless all-weather pattern nicely, so I left them alone.

I bought a Beretta steel parts package for both and while it's really not something I'd consider as an upgrade, I did give me a handful of spare parts, which is kind of a prepper thing to do.

On the other hand, I did replace the plastic grips on my Beretta 84 with wood grips. Which I thought was a very nice touch to a classy pistol.


----------



## just mike

Right now I am chasing the elusive 357/38/9mm Ruger Blackhawk with a 4 5/8 barrel.[/QUOTE]

Like This??

View attachment 15887


Try Lipsey,s, but it is 4 3/8 and built on the old style, smaller 357 frame.


----------



## mooosie

I don't have a 9 mm I'm looking at the new ruger American!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1895gunner

That Bald White Guy said:


> Nope I'm not even close. I have about 6 more specific guns I would like to acquire. I find myself currently putting together "rebuild kits" for each of my current firearms.


Smart man, at some point they stop making/selling parts... I found myself doing the same a couple of years ago. Still trying to find some parts....

1895gunner


----------



## beach23bum

fun thing is I'm downsizing the amount of guns I have. so I can focus on just a few types.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Guns? How about sharp sticks! I'm always looking around for more!


----------



## Seneca

beach23bum said:


> fun thing is I'm downsizing the amount of guns I have. so I can focus on just a few types.


I've tried doing that, and found myself replacing the guns I'd gotten rid of and adding more, it was like pouring gasoline on a fire. It took an honest assessment of my needs and wants to arrive at some kind of balance.


----------



## csi-tech

Guns are really easy to get carried away with, as are ammo and magazines. I set practical limits on magazines and ammo and pared down my calibers. I have a .45 handgun and two 9mm pistols. 5 calibers of rifle, .308, 30-05, X39, .22lr and X54R and a 12 gauge. Makes stockpiling ammo much easier.


----------



## Pir8fan

If you know how many guns you have, you don't have enough. Same goes for ammo.


----------



## Grinch

I always like to have a backup, does that mean two of every gun ? No, but I do want many more guns to add to my collection, as of right now for my hunting uses yes I do have everything I NEED, I do firmly believe that it would be an act of lunacy to stockpile thousands of rounds of ammunition for one gun and not have a second one to take the primary's place. Because if I am not mistaken our mindset should be to survive and operate even if our equipment fails us, now we can take precautionary steps to prevent said equipment failure, however it never hurts to have a spare under your bed. 

For me I'm at the point where I wouldn't mind a few older collectibles, but I would much rather spend X amount on current firearms and more ammunition and or magazines.


----------



## coldbluesteel




----------



## randy grider

I have numerous long guns and handguns of various calibers, but concentrated mostly on common calibers (.22, 9 mm,.45 auto,.223, .308) plenty of ammo stock too. Its not always about what i need as what i want. Also, to me, guns and ammo are better investments than gold or silver in my opinion. If the shit gets bad, they are worth much more as a means of procuring and protecting what you need, and also as a trade item. When starvation looks you in the face I can kill food, but no amount of gold will buy it. These are reasons enough, but even if it does not get bad in my lifetime, they are still a good investment.


----------



## Gunn

When I once told a friend of mine that I MIGHT be close to having enough, my wife stuck her head in and asked "Are You Having Fits With That Fever?" She knows me so well. When my grandson comes over and the first thing he does is open the safe. He says he is looking at his inheritance.


----------



## A Watchman

Nope.


----------



## Medic33

I had a sling shot once, does that count?


----------



## phrogman

My last purchase took me out of the need category. I'm definitely in the want category snd I might be there a while.


----------



## Real Old Man

And just how many of your guns can't be traced. Purchased from a private seller rather than from a licensed FFL?


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Sadly no...I'm shopping for shotguns in another tab as i write this


----------



## Rabies

I have to many!
been planning on doing some major downsizing


----------



## SOCOM42

After the Hillary get out of jail free card being played this week, I feel that I need to add to the ammo inventory.
My goal will be to add 1.5 million rounds, so I will be starting on it Friday, with 3k of M1 carbine ammo.
One step at a time, now the goal is set, just need to work at it.


----------



## Operator6

Check out Cabelas .223 55gr fmjs after rebate it's about .25 cents per round. 250.00 per thousand.
@SOCOM42


----------



## SOCOM42

I have an FFL, I buy ammo wholesale, most of the time I go in with the LGS and we buy in bulk direct from the wholesalers.

I am set on guns, more than we would ever need.


----------



## stowlin

Feel like my collection is good. I may replace dad's 1911 with a modern one later this year. Not going to get rid of dad's just have a newer one to use.

As I read the OP though I was wondering. What if you met someone in your travels or someone came by your property and you knew they'd be a good addition to your family / property / bug out whatever? And they happened to have lost their weapons. Wouldn't you wan't to arm them?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

stowlin said:


> Feel like my collection is good. I may replace dad's 1911 with a modern one later this year. Not going to get rid of dad's just have a newer one to use.
> 
> As I read the OP though I was wondering. What if you met someone in your travels or someone came by your property and you knew they'd be a good addition to your family / property / bug out whatever? And they happened to have lost their weapons. Wouldn't you wan't to arm them?


adding a person who lost their weapon....... hmm... she better have other assets....


----------



## stowlin

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> adding a person who lost their weapon....... hmm... she better have other assets....


Things happen. Boating accidents, you know, things. I know my boat is better served with another boat on the ocean. More the merrier because one alone is a sitting duck.


----------



## SDF880

SOCOM42 said:


> After the Hillary get out of jail free card being played this week, I feel that I need to add to the ammo inventory.
> My goal will be to add 1.5 million rounds, so I will be starting on it Friday, with 3k of M1 carbine ammo.
> One step at a time, now the goal is set, just need to work at it.


DELeted


----------

